# "Deer Scent Lures" ---BFO Works



## huntemhard (Nov 15, 2011)

I bought "Bowhunter's Fatal Obsession" last week at Treetop Archery in Carrollton. I hunted friday morning and was happy with the results of BFO. Yes, like the package says "It Works For Gun Hunters Too"! I had 3 does run into my stand location. They kept sniffing the ground and trees. They were right under my tree but not alerted or spooked. I shot the biggest doe and it ran away. The crazy thing is that the other deer didn't run,blow, or show distress. I then shot one of the other does and it fell quick. The wind was swirling in different directions but it didn't hurt my hunt. I misted BFO when the wind changed as directed on the package. I try to control my human scent as much as possible. I was in the stand less than an hour before all heck broke loose. Other scents never worked and sometimes caused deer to run away. Bowanna uses it on his video hunts and lays the smack down on Dekalb County deer.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 15, 2011)

They do work if the situation is just right. I have had scents work like magic but not very often. Most deer either ignore them or sometimes even get a little spooked by them. Glad it worked for you.


----------

